# Eumex 704 PC LAN - Keine DFÜ-Verbindung unter Win98



## StanleyK (9. März 2004)

Habe eine Eumex 704 PC LAN, die ich schon über 1 Jahr halbwegs problemlos mit zwei Rechnern nutze (nur ISDN, kein DSL). Auf dem einen ist WinXP, auf dem anderen Win98SE. Habe nicht soviel Ahnung von Netzwerkeinstellungen, aber die Anlage lief bisher (fast) ohne Probleme, auch Netzwerk zwischen beiden Rechnern funktioniert einwandfrei, Router auch. Allerdings baut der Win98-Rechner ständig eine Internet-Verbindung auf, wenn ich den Router nicht sperre (dann kommt immer nervende Fehlermeldung: ....Router gesperrt... oder so ähnlich) bzw. das HomeNet-Programm beende. Beim XP-Rechner ist das nicht der Fall. Wer weiß hier Rat? (Bei Windows-Media-Player sind alle Heimtelefonier-Optionen deaktiviert und sonst sind auf diesem 98er Rechner kaum Programme drauf.)

Weswegen ich dieses Thema aber eigentlich poste, ist folgendes: Im Routerbetrieb war manchmal die 2. Telefonleitung blockiert, also obwohl ich nur auf einer Leitung über den Router surfte, konnte man mit der 2. Leitung nicht telefonieren bzw. hatten Anrufer ein Besetztzeichen. Aber nur manchmal. Also habe ich die Tage die Firmware der Anlage auf 2.73 aktualisiert. Bisher lief alles soweit gut. Der Win98-Rechner versucht zwar immer noch, ständig eine Internet-Verb. über den Router aufzubauen, aber damit kann ich notfalls leben. Allerdings benutze ich Sonntags XXL-Surf (alter XXL-Vertrag). Beim XP-Rechner klappt auch alles. Der 98-Rechner wählt sich zwar ein und eine Leitung ist aufgebaut, aber ich kann keine Seite öffnen. Auch wenn ich eine manuelle DFÜ-Verbindung mit den Daten meines normalen Internetproviders einrichte, klappt das an diesem Rechner nicht. Mit dem Router kann ich von diesem Rechner aber ins Netz. Obwohl das nur bei dem einen Rechner auftritt, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß das am Telekom-Schrott liegt. Mir wurde beim Kauf der Anlage zwar versichert, daß die Anlage nicht mehr die Probleme aufweist wie ältere Eumex-Anlagen, aber daran glaube ich nicht mehr.
Hier noch ein Link zur Eumex wg. techn. Daten: http://www.t-com.de/is-bin/INTERSHO...v15OM8Xf&ProductID=o_tvAKChTYNbkAAAD0NGJOM8Xh

Die ganze Sache benötige ich zwar nicht mehr lange wg. Umstieg auf DSL, doch der 98er Rechner wird selten von mir, aber öfter von der Schwester meiner Freundin genutzt. Und die müsste Sonntags dann immer an meinen PC zum kostenlosen surfen. 2-3 Monate wird das mit DSL noch dauern.

Für Eure Hilfe danke ich!

Ach so, habe ich vergessen: Beide Rechner sind mit Netzwerkkabeln an die Eumex angeschlossen, USB benutze ich nur für Update.


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

*Eumex und Trojaner*

hi,
schau mal hier
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials143994.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials139122.html 
da wird manches besprochen  das deinem Problem gleicht


----------



## StanleyK (10. März 2004)

Danke, hilft mir aber nicht so viel weiter
Das vorgeschlagene Programm werde ich mal drüberlaufen lassen, aber meine Startseite ist nicht verändert - deswegen glaube ich nicht an einen Erfolg.
Das andere Problem ist mir aber viel wichtiger, also das Problem des unmöglichen DFÜ-Netzwerkes. 
Gruss!


----------

